# per hour pricing



## cdt property (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys, first time posting. Ive been searching but cant really find the answer im looking for. Im from north Jersey, and am really getting into commercial plowing this year, always did driveways. So the pricing is a little new to me. Now i know alot of companies do a per season rate, but unfortunately im a little past that point this year. My question is, what is the average going hourly rate for commercial lots plowing around my area? I only have one big lot that basically needs to be baby sat during the day. Im charging $110, with a two hour min for this place. Someone said i should be at $300? Is that nuts or am i wayyyy out of the ballpark with my price?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That sounds like a good rate for a pickup and a 9 foot or bigger plow.

$300 an hour is absurd, unless you have 2 payloaders running with that pickup.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

$110 is higher than here. Next year I will go over $100.


----------



## Luke S. (Sep 11, 2013)

We charge $90 per hr here


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I bill at $2.00 per minute for any wheeled/tracked equipment and an operator.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm already confused. You're at $110/hr 2hr min so $220 for what someone told you $300? Sounds competitive. Or are you $55/hr $110min?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mr.Markus;1706367 said:


> I'm already confused. You're at $110/hr 2hr min so $220 for what someone told you $300? Sounds competitive. Or are you $55/hr $110min?


Now I'm even more confused than before.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

SnowGuy73;1706498 said:


> Now I'm even more confused than before.


Im almost positive he is saying 110 an hour and someone told him he should be at 300/hour


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SnowFakers;1706544 said:


> Im almost positive he is saying 110 an hour and someone told him he should be at 300/hour


Haha, $300/ hour.... Good luck with all that!


----------



## NortheastSNO (Dec 9, 2013)

For 300.00 per hour i would baby sit that lot to, who said 300.00 per hour. Sounds to me like a competitor may be trying to make you price yourself out of business. I have heard this and read this many times ... charge what you have to to make a profit. If profit is a bad word to client the ask how the are staying in business. Know your numbers and dont listen to thd guys that say they get 200.00 per hour per truck or whatever as i promise they ars really only getting a quarter of that. Kind of like a fishing story, fish starts off the size of goldfish and by the time you get home you have caught Moby Dick


----------

